# [SOLVED] BIOS ROM Checksum error



## DELETED 02/27/2022

I turned on my computer and when it started to boot it gave me some beeps and said that there was a bios checksum error. It also tells me to insert the system disk into the floppy disk drive. Someone please help me. The motherboard is kind of old its model number is ms-6577.


----------



## makinu1der2

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

Post the PC specs.

MB-CPU-RAM-GPU-PSU brand/wattage

Clear the CMOS settings: (*make sure power is disconnected*)

1. You can use the jumper on the motherboard to short the pin then move back to the default position
2. Remove the CMOS battery from the motherboard for a few minutes.
3.Replace the CMOS battery.


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

The motherboard I believe is a Microstar model number MS-6577. The cpu is a 2.7ghz northwood celeron and ram is 512mb ddr pc2700. The graphics is intel extreme graphics and the power supply is a QORI Model: 200xa and the wattage is 525w.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

Your PSU (QORI Model: 200xa) is a very poor quality 350W made by Codegen.
Look over the Beep Code list and see if any match the sequence you hear.
PC Hell: BIOS Error Beep Codes


----------



## Rich-M

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

The simplest explanation is the most obvious which is the hard drive is shot. Can you boot to safe mode with networking? (Probably tapping F8 continuously after pressing power button and choosing that option will get you there.)


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

Rich-M the hard drive is not shot because I have gotten data off of it before and I cannot go into safemode or bios. It just keeps asking me to insert system disk in drive A:


----------



## Rich-M

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

That doesn't mean it is not "shot". There is a huge difference between retrieving data and what is required to boot a system. The message you are getting is actually telling you that the OS cannot be read which in essence means the hard drive is NG. That doesn't mean you cannot run checkdisk or other utilities on it and possibly bring it back either but you would need a Windows disk to do that.


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

OK so does this mean I have to make a boot disk.


----------



## Rich-M

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

No a boot disk doesn't wouldn't mean anything. Do you have or can you borrow a Windows disk?


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

Oh you mean the OS disc and I don't know if it would work since I have two operating system on it.


----------



## Rich-M

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*



> I have two operating system on it


Ya got me. What on earth does this mean? Where do you have 2 OS?


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

I mean I have two operating systems on the hard drive.


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

What am I supposed to do ? Can the computer be fixed.


----------



## Rich-M

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

On the same partition or 2 different partitions. Actually you can run chkdsk /r from Recovery Console using Windows cd or dvd anyway and that would be the next step to me.


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

OK I'll try that and I've been looking on the internet and it says it could have resulted from a failed bios flashing. Each one is on a different partition.


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

Please give me a next step because I can't find my windows disc.


----------



## Rich-M

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*



Sanjit61 said:


> Please give me a next step because I can't find my windows disc.


Borrow one or buy one. It is the only logical next step.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

I believe the System disk it's asking for, is the motherboard system disk, with the original bios on a floppy, not the windows disk, Bios Check Sum error is usually a failing motherboard if it's not a failed flash?

Check the Capacitors on the motherboard for any signs of leakage, domed tops, missing cans.> Badcaps.net - How To Identify


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

Rich-M it didn't work and I think it was flashed before but it maybe failed and that's maybe why I am getting this error.


----------



## Rich-M

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*



Sanjit61 said:


> Rich-M it didn't work and I think it was flashed before but it maybe failed and that's maybe why I am getting this error.


What didn't work? If you mean a failed bios flash well you didn't mention that. Did you do it?


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

If it failed it would not be delayed, a failed flash happens while you are flashing the bios, on the first restart.


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

No I didn't do a bios flash on it one of my relatives did. Sorry forgot to mention that and when I'm on the computer that's broken it tells me that there is a keyboard error or none is present even though the keyboard is working.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

Start from the beginning.

When was the Bios flash done?
Has it worked since the bios flash?

Is the current keyboard a PS/2(round plug) or USB (rectangular plug)?


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

It was flashed in june or july and it didn't work at all afterwards. The keyboard is usb and if this helps the computer is a compaq presario s5000nx


----------



## Rich-M

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*



Sanjit61 said:


> It was flashed in june or july and it didn't work at all afterwards. The keyboard is usb and if this helps the computer is a compaq presario s5000nx


Well then of course that's the issue. Have you tried pulling the cmos jumper and switching the pins and throwing the power button then wait a few minutes and switch back. Removing the battery for 10 minutes and then replacing it may reset the bios also.


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

I resetted the cmos and it didn't work. I have no idea what you mean in the last part. What do you mean by throwing the power button? What is a pis?


----------



## Rich-M

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*



Sanjit61 said:


> I resetted the cmos and it didn't work. I have no idea what you mean in the last part. What do you mean by throwing the power button? What is a pis?


Sorry typo "pins"...when you remove the jumper and place it on the other pins, push the power button and wait a bit then move the jumper back.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

Using the jumper pin method to reset the Bios- UNPLUG the power cord from the PSU- push the case Power button a few times- move the jumper from pins 1 & 2 to pins 2 & 3 for 10 seconds- move the jumper back to pins 1 & 2.


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

I did what you guys told me and the computer still popped up the error


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

Does it have a floppy drive?


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

yes it does


----------



## Jay_JWLH

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

I'm surprised no one took that route from the beginning, because a bad BIOS checksum is usually the result of a bad BIOS flash. Did you try flashing it from within Windows, or did you do it from another CD/DVD outside of the OS? Did you do anything that might have interrupted this process, including turning the computer off, or losing power?

You are lucky that it is asking for a disk. If it didn't, then the manufacturer would have to replace the ROM chip physically.

I would suggest going to the manufacturers website where you found the BIOS file, and download it. MAKE SURE that it is the right one for your computer, in case the first time around you got the wrong one. You will need a small file, which may or may not be inside a bigger .exe file. I would tell you more if I had your computer make name, and model number. Put it on the floppy disk (steal the hardware out of your computer and put onto another one if you need to for the moment), put it back into your original computer, and follow the readme instructions that there should be with the download or on the same page of the manufacturer website. If you have the right file on the floppy disk, it should be as easy as putting the floppy in, starting up your computer, and letting it gobble up the KB's of data to reflash itself (follow the prompts).


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

I posted the make and model of the computer in this page it's a compaq presario s5000nx and i didn't flash it one of my relatives did I saw the file in my hard drive but I deleted it. The manufacturer website has a bios file but requires you to do it in windows. I don't know how to put it on a floppy.


----------



## Jay_JWLH

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

Strangely enough, there seems to be two BIOS downloads for that computer:
> P4G533-LA motherboard
> GL_VE Motherboards

Your previous mention of the motherboard didn't point to either one of these. Can you physically check the motherboard to see which one it might be? And to double check, you are talking about a "Compaq Presario S5000NX Desktop PC"?


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

it's a gl


----------



## Jay_JWLH

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*



> Fixes:
> - Adds support for newer Intel processors.
> - Fixes a problem with BIOS 3.23 that could prevent video from displaying after the PC battery is discharged.
> - Cleans up the HP Logo screen in the Setup entry.
> - Fixes an issue that could stop the PC during a Power On Self Test.


I have extracted the files for you, put them in a compressed file, and you can now download them off here below. Just extract them somewhere, and put all the files onto a floppy disk (they should all fit at 1.16MB). I can't remember what the capacity of floppy disks are, but that sounds kind of close.

Then put the floppy disk onto your computer, turn it on, and see how it goes.


----------



## Rich-M

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

It will fit as a floppy disk is 1.44 meg.


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

I tried to put it on a floppy and it told me it cannot find the sector.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

I think you need to verify the motherboard first, I have seen Asus boards ask for a floppy but never a Trigem.

The Asus board will be brown in color and the P4G533-LA will be stenciled between the first and second PCI slot, the Trigem board will be Green in color and should say Trigem between the CPU and first ram slot.

The serial number is another way to tell if it starts with MX it's the Asus board, KR or CH the trigem, the sticker should be on the back of the PC.


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

The motherboard on the compaq is a microstar ms-6577 ver:3.1 and can you please help me when I send the files to the floppy all but rtf file goes on the floppy while the rest say something about the sector cannot be found.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

Microstar is not one of the choices from HP/Compaq, what is the serial number off the tag, or the model name stenciled on the board?


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

the serial number is MXR4063826 and can you help me with the problem in my previous post.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

A MX serial number will make it the Asus board.

Here are the instructions from the HP site notice #7 have you followed this yet?
If not do so now.



> How To Use:
> 
> 1. Download the BIOS update.
> 
> 2. Double-click the BIOS update icon and then click NEXT.
> 
> 3. Accept the license terms and then click NEXT.
> 
> 4. If an Overwrite Protection message appears, click YES TO ALL.
> 
> 5. Wait for update to complete.
> 
> 6. At the 'Windows Based BIOS Update' windows, click YES to restart your PC.
> 
> 7. If you see the following message during the restart of your PC, continue the remaining the steps; otherwise you are done with the update.
> 
> 0251: System CMOS checksum bad - Default configuration used
> 
> 8. Press and hold F1 for a few seconds to open the BIOS Setup.
> 
> 9. Press F5 for a few seconds, choose YES, and then press Enter to load the BIOS defaults. (Use the arrow keys to choose YES, if necessary.)
> 
> 10. Press F10 for a few seconds, choose YES, and then press Enter to exit the BIOS Setup and save your changes. (Use the arrow keys to choose YES, if necessary.)
> 
> 11. Press Enter to confirm the save.


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

The computer is not working so I cannot go into windows and perform this update.


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

nevermind


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

going to try that right now


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

You may need to use a PS/2(round plug) key board, a lot of older Bios do not recognize a USB KB.


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

I cannot do it the computer thinks there is a keyboard error or none is present and the keyboard works and is new I've tested it on my other computer to make sure it's working.


----------



## Rich-M

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

Download the zip file and open it then copy and paste the files inside to a folder on your hard drive. Then left click and drag your cursor over all of them holding down the "shift" key , then right click and choose "send to" floppy drive.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*



Sanjit61 said:


> I cannot do it the computer thinks there is a keyboard error or none is present and the keyboard works and is new I've tested it on my other computer to make sure it's working.


Is it a PS/2 style KB?


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

No it isn't


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

Rich-M I did all that stuff still didn't work and gave me the error saying it cannot find sector


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

The keyboard error is gone thanks for the suggestion wrench97 and when I thought all hope was lost since I didn't have a ps/2 keyboard I just remembered I bought a USB to PS/2 convertor. Still shows error and when I press down the F1 key still shows bios ROM checksum error and then beeps.


----------



## Rich-M

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*



Sanjit61 said:


> Rich-M I did all that stuff still didn't work and gave me the error saying it cannot find sector


When and where are you getting this message. Making floppy disk or trying to boot to it on dead pc?


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

When it's writing the bios file to the floppy and I'm getting it in windows explorer. It happens when I'm making the floppy disk.


----------



## Rich-M

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

I just looked at that zip file and it's not to make a bootable disk, it is to install into Windows which this user can't do so it's a good thing it wouldn't work or you would have killed the pc you are on.


----------



## Rich-M

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

Go here and download :
BIOS update for MS-6577 motherboard - HP Customer Care (United States - English)



These are the directions to use:
*Use these directions to guide you through the self-install process*

Download »

Installation Instructions
1. Download the BIOS update.

2. Double-click the BIOS update icon and then click NEXT.

3. Accept the license terms and then click NEXT.

4. If an Overwrite Protection message appears, click YES TO ALL.

5. Wait for update to complete.

6. At the 'Windows Based BIOS Update' windows, click YES to restart your PC.

7. If you see the following message during the restart of your PC, continue the remaining the steps; otherwise you are done with the update.

_0251: System CMOS checksum bad - Default configuration used_

8. Press and hold F1 for a few seconds to open the BIOS Setup.

9. Press F5 for a few seconds, choose YES, and then press Enter to load the BIOS defaults. (Use the arrow keys to choose YES, if necessary.)

10. Press F10 for a few seconds, choose YES, and then press Enter to exit the BIOS Setup and save your changes. (Use the arrow keys to choose YES, if necessary.)

11. Press Enter to confirm the save.

12. If you see a System Settings Change message prompting you to restart your PC, click YES to restart the PC again.


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

How am I supposed to do it if the compaq isn't working ? Take out the hard disk and copy it or something. If do happen to install I would mess up the computer I am on.


----------



## Rich-M

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

I think you have gone about as far as you can go, time to either take it to a computer shop or find a tech who comes to the house. This is not difficult at all for an experienced user, but it's just beyond what I think you can do yourself.


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

Wow it's that hard. I guess it's time to give up on this computer time to find a next one.:sigh:


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

Oh well can you still tell me anyway.


----------



## Rich-M

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

But I did tell you. Don't feel bad, you did the best you could. The instructions tell you how to make the boot disk in the pc you are using to communicate with us and then boot to it and flash the bios in the dead pc, but we don't know if that will even work at this point. There are some things that are just too difficult to convey on a public forum. But taking it to a shop and asking them to flash the bios, telling them what you know as to model number of board etc, will make it much easier for them at least...


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

So your telling me the instructions and download you gave earlier was to write the bios file to the floppy.


----------



## Jay_JWLH

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

The files I gave you in a zip files, are what I extracted off the manufacturers website in the .exe file. An .exe file would have been useless to you, since you can't even boot into any OS at the moment, so I figured at least one of these core files inside would have been detected on the floppy drive, and accepted. It is the same concept of drivers, where they give you not just the driver (small and in kb's), but potentially a whole software package (in mb's).

The SP23989.rtf file is pretty much the readme file, that was also displayed on the website download page. WinPhlash.exe would have been the Windows Flash program to flash the BIOS. Installer.exe seems self explanatory. But bios.wph is probably the file you are after. Phlash9x.vxd is a virtual device driver (probably for 9x, like Windows 95/98 computers), and PhlashNT.sys is a system file (probably for NT computers, like XP such as yours).

I'm not so willing to stop right now though, since the problem seems to be that you aren't able to write the files to the floppy disk, instead of being able to read them on your computer. Have you formatted the floppy disk first?


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*



Rich-M said:


> Go here and download :
> BIOS update for MS-6577 motherboard - HP Customer Care (United States - English)


He does not have the MS-6577.
He has the P4G533-LA


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*



Jay_JWLH said:


> The files I gave you in a zip files, are what I extracted off the manufacturers website in the .exe file. An .exe file would have been useless to you, since you can't even boot into any OS at the moment, so I figured at least one of these core files inside would have been detected on the floppy drive, and accepted. It is the same concept of drivers, where they give you not just the driver (small and in kb's), but potentially a whole software package (in mb's).
> 
> The SP23989.rtf file is pretty much the readme file, that was also displayed on the website download page. WinPhlash.exe would have been the Windows Flash program to flash the BIOS. Installer.exe seems self explanatory. But bios.wph is probably the file you are after. Phlash9x.vxd is a virtual device driver (probably for 9x, like Windows 95/98 computers), and PhlashNT.sys is a system file (probably for NT computers, like XP such as yours).
> 
> I'm not so willing to stop right now though, since the problem seems to be that you aren't able to write the files to the floppy disk, instead of being able to read them on your computer. Have you formatted the floppy disk first?


Was the bios up you gave him for the P4G533-LA or the GL-VE as he posted earlier?
He has the P4G533-LA from the serial number in Post #42.


----------



## Jay_JWLH

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*



> BIOS Update for GL_VE Motherboards


As per the .rtf file.

But if it is in fact the P4G533-LA motherboard, then I will have to do this all over again. Shouldn't be too difficult though. Just need to be sure it is the right one, because selecting the wrong one might have been what caused this problem in the first place.

Both are attached now.


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

wrench 97 I think I have the ms-6577 because the motherboard is green. Jay I have formatted the floppy disk and it gives the same error only the rtf file and sometimes the bios.wph file would write to the floppy disk.


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

This is the exact error message I get when copying bios.wph file. Cannot copy bios: The drive cannot find the sector requested.


----------



## Rich-M

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

Now I am really lost. This thread started with having the ms-6577. I will reread it to see where this went off.


----------



## Rich-M

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

Well Jay has the right downloads now and the instructions and download is here:
BIOS update for P4G533-LA motherboard Compaq Presario S5000NX Desktop PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

But I don't have the p4g533-la motherboard. I have the ms-6577 and I cannot install this update since I cannot go into the operating system.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

Have you had this PC from new?
I'm wondering if someone changed the motherboard, Compaq didn't use a MSI board.
And that may be the root of the original problem I.E. flashing the board with the wrong Bios.

Are there any name/numbers stenciled on the board itself?


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

No I didn't have this pc from when it was new. The motherboard says ms-6577.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

Heres the problem with MSI MS- numbers, you'll find that number on several different model boards, here's 2 examples.
HP and Compaq Desktop PCs - Motherboard Specifications, MS-6577 (Gamila) - c00058048 - HP Business Support Center
Motherboard Specifications, MS-6577 v3.1 (Neon) - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

Notice in the image they both have MS-6577 Ver(version) 3.1 printed on the board.

And here's version 4 of the same MS-6577 board, all 3 are different and most likely will *not* use the same bios file.

Motherboard Specifications, MS-6577 (Giovani, Giovani2) - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

Gather any other info on the board from bar code stickers, the sticker on the bios chip or any other label you see.


----------



## Jay_JWLH

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

*Well someone will have to narrow down for sure which of the two motherboards it is before proceeding.*

Anyway.... I'd go with just the bios.wph file and ignore the rest. The rest are for when Windows is running.

Does this error appear when you are putting the file onto the floppy disk from a working computer, or when you are using the floppy on the computer with a bad CMOS checksum?


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

I have this one MS-6577 M-ATX Rev. 3.1 (Giovani) and on the 1st pci slot there is sticker that says 
PhoenixBios 
D686 
(c)phoenix 1998 
146156110

The error happens when I am making the floppy disk.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

How are you sure that's the board you have.

And not this one > Motherboard Specifications, MS-6577 (Gamila) - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

Be aware using the wrong bios file can possibly leave you worst off then you are now.

Looks like both of those 2 take the sp35101.exe file. .
MS-6577 Motherboard BIOS Update Compaq Presario SR1120NX Desktop PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

I know it is because everything looks the same.


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

Can someone please help me with the error when bios.wph file is being written to floppy.


----------



## Jay_JWLH

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

Do you have another floppy disk? The one you are using might be too old and worn/degraded. Use as many floppy disks as needed, formatting them, and putting the file onto it.


----------



## Rich-M

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*



Sanjit61 said:


> Can someone please help me with the error when bios.wph file is being written to floppy.


I sure can't as it makes no sense to me. That is why I suggested you take it to a shop. There are too many things going wrong here none of which makes any sense. Time is money and this has been dragging here for way too long unless that doesn't matter to you, I don't see how we will solve it frankly. This would mean we are now repairing two computers in one thread as obviously the one you are using has issues also.


----------



## Jay_JWLH

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

It is just one computer. And it is requesting a floppy disk with a bios to reflash itself with.

The problem so far seems to be that the file will not write itself to a floppy disk using another computer, as you would typically expect. But floppy disks are old storage media, so it wouldn't surprise me if they have degraded, and that has made them faulty. As I recall though, floppy disks have come with lifetime warranties haven't they?


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

I'm wondering if since it's a .wph file(windows flash) and not a .rom if it will work in the dos environment?


----------



## Jay_JWLH

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

Are you sure it is a Windows Flash file? It could just be a BIOS Upgrade File (as they call it). And the BIOS is different to DOS anyway. Usually C and Assembly programming language (I learn something every day).
I'm just discussing a BIOS that is corrupt, which is asking for a floppy disk with a BIOS file on it to reflash itself with. But so far we haven't gotten to the stage of writing the flash file onto the floppy disk.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

Not positive it won't work but on the boards I've seen recover a bad flash from a floppy they all used a .rom on the floppy. May have to contact HP to get the .rom file.


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

Thanks for the responses I'm going to see if I could get a floppy disk tomorrow.


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

Got the floppy the file went on it. Going try it out and see what happens.


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

It said non system disk or disk error.


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

I tried put on all the files jay said and the computer said the floppy disk is full and everything went on except the installer which I think is an exe file.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

Lets see if you can boot from the floppy, D/L the Dos 6.22 boot disk from here> Bootdisk.Com - Free Windows Bootdisks, Free DOS boot disk (4th one down)
Put the floppy in the the working PC when you double click on the D/L it'll write to the floppy and make it a dos bootable, if it works you should end up with a A: prompt.


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

OK so what am I supposed to do afterwards.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

Let us know if you get the A prompt.


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

It didn't pop up.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

I can't tell from the image on th HP site, is the bios chip in a socket, or does it appear soldered to the board?


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

It's soldered on.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: BIOS ROM Checksum error*

It's going to be a dead board then, the only way to reflash is with special equipment though the serial port.


----------

